# Snowy zoo trip



## Chiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I always wanted to see what the zoo looked like in the winter, and when I heard it was gonna snow today, I made the trip over.  The lighting was horrible, but it gave me a chance to practice with it. 
  Most of the animals were not out, but the ones that I really wanted to see were.  I think I only saw about 8 people there, and pretty much had the run of the zoo to myself.   We almost had a mini-tpf meet as Airic and Canoncan almost made it out.   Lookin forward to their hike pics. 

1.
 I had to shot this through a wire mesh, and it was feeding time. Just after this shot, they dropped in a dead rabbit....so I came back about half an hour later, and he did not look this clean. 







2.  This one took a little photoshopping.  The top half of their little cave was pretty dark, so I lightened it a bit. 






3.  Enjoying some snow.






4. Pacing......






5.  Pacing....






6  More pacing......lost a bit of colour on this, cause of the dang window. 






7.





8.  The Mayan waterfall


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 7, 2006)

Sure wish I went to the zoo  You did great Carl and the images are fantastic. We probably walked 10 times more then you did and really did not see anything. I took a total of three images all day, an all time low for me.

Eric


----------



## Digitalis (Jan 7, 2006)

#2 is my favourite but all of the cat pictures are excellent.  Looks like it was well worth standing in the snow for a while.  Nicely done.


----------



## hydrus (Jan 7, 2006)

That really sucks that the lighting was bad, some of the good shots look really grainy like #6. But #7 turned out perfect and you framed it well with good relief on the left. 

Good call on going to the zoo on a snowy day.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Airic and Digitalis.  I appreciate your comments.
  Sure wish you guys came Airic.  Man.. I had the zoo to myself and the animals that were out, were pretty cooperative.   The only one that did not, was the Snow Leopard.   Sorry to hear about the hike.  
 Thanks Hydrus, I appreciate your comments. .  Im not that good with a lot of manual settings in low light, so today was a good day to try.  Number 7 was actually shot through a fog filled window.  I cleaned it off with my glove, but just could not get it right. 

 Thanks again


----------



## Billy Webb (Jan 7, 2006)

nice images. Number 3 is the better of the bunch IMHO! 3 is a great shot with a good exposure and a whole lot of interest... what is perculiar is seeing lions in the snow... i tend to think of the hot savanah for lions.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 7, 2006)

great series Chiller, you bought your membership early this year?

the lions look so awesome!


----------



## Joerocket (Jan 8, 2006)

wow great shots Chiller!!! Is that the metro toronto zoo? I've always wanted to go as thats the closest zoo to me (other than African Lion Safari but I dont think thats open in the winter) I should go down soon. Hey, we should have a TPF meet in Toronto! Think about it, lol. I love #7 the monkey shot. The snowflakes look great, especially the ones stuck in its hair. Great capture! I also like #4, would look good b&w IMO. Thanks for sharing!

-Joe


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2006)

What a different sight to see these along with the snow! Good choice to be going when no one would be there (well, not that you had that planned, eh?) ... and for the fact that the light situation was really bad (no need to explain to me how that can happen during the day ... we have not had ONE ok light situation from about Christmas here) your photos came out really well.

I do love the one of Mr and Mrs Lion contemplating the snow! 
And the lynx is nice, too!

Hey, all of them are, but just Mr and Mrs Lion jump out at me! (Figuratively spoken --- thankfully )


----------



## doenoe (Jan 8, 2006)

Very nice series again, even though the light was horrible. The lion with the impressive canines is pretty cool. And the monkey shot is also very nice.


----------



## elrick (Jan 8, 2006)

beautiful Cats!:thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow great shots Chilley!  So glad you decided to go to the zoo...My favorite is #2 but they are all stunning!


----------



## Mansi (Jan 9, 2006)

wooow! neat shots chiller....
i can not select just 1...  
they definitely carry the 'chiller' tag... and i could say that they were yours if i saw them off hand.. love the way you shoot 'em
keep sharing
thanks


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 9, 2006)

Holy moly these are awesome Chiller ! :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Jan 9, 2006)

These are amazing shots, especially with low light.  I love the compositions in all the photos.  #2 is my favorite of the cat photos (great job w/ PS by the way) and the last is one of my favs too - i love the soft look of the waterfall.  :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your awesome comments.  I appreciate all of them.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 9, 2006)

all of these are just magazine shots...its too great...! the monkey in the snow is really awesome... but the best of the shots is your lion shots..the one lioness has almost aqua colored eyes......beautiful...
how can anyone improve on these??? your really crappy shots are so much better than almost anyones best shots....

no one can compete with your animal shots...


----------



## JonK (Jan 9, 2006)

awesome shots chiller is that a lynx? Love the lion pair with their heads close together. They look wonderful with the light snow falling. :thumbup:


----------



## wls3 (Jan 9, 2006)

Chiller,
My favorites are the :king: lion shots!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow Chiller, these have got to be some of your best shots ever... simply stunning!  I love the one of the lions huddling together watching the snow fall.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for your kind words.  I appreciate it.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 9, 2006)

So this is like the tenth time I've looked at these...and just realized I never posted  

They're all great! My fav though is that monkey. I've got a thing for monkeys? They just have so much personallity and each one of their little faces tells a story. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp (Jan 9, 2006)

Great Series like the animals and the blurred water in the last :thumbup:


----------



## pursuer (Jan 9, 2006)

Great series Chiller, the lions in the snow are awsome and Im digging that waterfall shot as well. :thumbup:


----------



## JOAT (Jan 9, 2006)

Carl, excellent series, you know i like the big cats too


----------



## Chiller (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks so much woodsac, duncanp,pursuer, and JOAT.  I appreciate your comments.  Really hoping to get back there during the next snowfall, as it is my second favorite place to shoot.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> your really crappy shots are so much better than almost anyones best shots....



Amen sista... Amen! :hail:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2006)

Wonderful shots.  Some of them remind me of Bateman-type prints (ie through the subject matter, colours, and he went through a snow/fog phase).  Love how incredibly clear/defined are the noses of the lions.  And the look of the snowflakes in the macaques hair is cool.  Bravo.


----------



## Holly (Jan 11, 2006)

these look great.. I have never been to the zoo during this time of year.. Love the pictures with the snow falling.. The waterfall is breath taking..


----------



## puzzle (Jan 11, 2006)

My favourites here are #2,3,4 and 7.  The first of the lions looks like you've posed them! Wonderful timing to catch them huddled together like that 

I'm torn between the second lion shot and the monkey shot for my out-&-out fave: The lions because it looks so incongruous with them in the snow, the monkey because it looks so _right_ with it in the snow  

I visited the Toronto zoo almost 11 years ago now - not in the snow though.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Photogoddess,Antarctican,Holly, and Puzzle.  I appreciate your comments.


----------

